# Wireless Security Cameras with Motion Sensor - My Youtube Review



## silver0202 (Jul 11, 2014)

Hey guys,

I recently decided to install some wifi video cameras in my house. I went with a dropcam pro camera because it has motion sensor alerts and instant viewing through my phone as well as online recording so I can track what's going on.

I use it to track deer and raccoons that are after my chickens and veggies, but I also use it for the front yard to see who is entering my property...

Please check out my youtube video and let me know what your preferred method of continous surveillance is.






My youtube channel is Backyard Boogi where I do all kinds of DIY Homesteading projects, including chickens, rabbits, solar, organic gardening.


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

You sound like you have a heavy German accent but have lived in the US for a good decade or so. Would I be right?


----------



## silver0202 (Jul 11, 2014)

Very keen assessment! You are correct, I'm a soccer loving German who's been living in the states for almost 20 years.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Isn't Germany in the World Cup final? Must be a good month for you.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

silver0202 said:


> Very keen assessment! You are correct, I'm a soccer loving German who's been living in the states for almost 20 years.


 The gun laws are a bit easier to comply with than Germany. And poor folk can actually hunt here, Germany has hunt clubs. And no public land. Is that a fair assessment?


----------



## silver0202 (Jul 11, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> Isn't Germany in the World Cup final? Must be a good month for you.


Pretty good so far. Ask me again after Sunday's final and I might just say it is the best month in 24 years.


----------



## silver0202 (Jul 11, 2014)

shootbrownelk said:


> The gun laws are a bit easier to comply with than Germany. And poor folk can actually hunt here, Germany has hunt clubs. And no public land. Is that a fair assessment?


I'm not too sure about the gun laws in Germany, but I do know that they have thousands of hunts clubs and those have members from pretty much all walks of life. You do need a special permit to go out in the forest to hunt deer.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Hey good post...in a world with all of the available amenities this is a great tool for keeping and eye on things.. Good post and good review...stay involved on here. you did good.


----------



## silver0202 (Jul 11, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> Hey good post...in a world with all of the available amenities this is a great tool for keeping and eye on things.. Good post and good review...stay involved on here. you did good.


Thank you! I will.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I think your a good candidate for touching on the cellular interactive apps for security if you get into that. I liked your approach and content...informative and overall very educational. again..good job.


----------



## silver0202 (Jul 11, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> I think your a good candidate for touching on the cellular interactive apps for security if you get into that. I liked your approach and content...informative and overall very educational. again..good job.


Sounds interesting. Do you have an example of an interactive app for security or a brand name?

s.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The wifi security cameras at my college uses the free WiFi network. One day i downloaded an app called fing to see if anyone was stealing my wifi. I got the bright idea to scan the free WiFi and found the ip address of just about every camera at the school. Just a few more steps and someone could watch.


----------



## silver0202 (Jul 11, 2014)

James m said:


> The wifi security cameras at my college uses the free WiFi network. One day i downloaded an app called fing to see if anyone was stealing my wifi. I got the bright idea to scan the free WiFi and found the ip address of just about every camera at the school. Just a few more steps and someone could watch.


Excellent point. Safety of the wireless signal is a big concern. The good news is Dropcam uses bank-level security to ensure that my live and stored videos are safe, even on unprotected open wireless networks. My video is encrypted in the camera before it is transmitted to the server and streamed securely to my devices using SSL encryption.

I have more detail on security at www.dropcamproreview.com


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Google nest bought them out. What could go wrong?


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

I also use a Wireless camera in my chicken house. We are using the camera to see which chicken lays the first egg. It's aimed at the laying boxes and shoots photos every minute. I went with the Astek Mole. I like that I can pan/tilt/zoom it. For home security, I'm using a Swann Night Owl set up. I believe your camera has the ability to take shots every minute. You can use them to create really neat time lapse videos. I also sometimes use a GoPro Hero 3+ Black. It all just depends on what I want to film.


----------



## silver0202 (Jul 11, 2014)

Dubyagee said:


> Google nest bought them out. What could go wrong?


Google?s Nest buys Dropcam for $550 million | Dropcam Pro Review

Palo Alto, California - June 20, 2014 - Nest Labs, Inc. (nest.com) announced today that it has entered into an agreement to buy Dropcam for $555 million in cash, subject to adjustments.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

My mom and her husband just installed some wireless surveillance camera's. They run through a Modem and into their DVR. They're okay quality, but a pain in the ass to access. Have to get the right remote, access the DVR, and so on. These are pretty cool.


----------

